

What the interns have wrought: RPC_parallel and Core_profiler - yminsky
https://blogs.janestreet.com/what-the-interns-have-wrought-rpc_parallel-and-core_profiler/

======
saosebastiao
If anything out there pushes ocaml out of the picture for me it is the
parallelism story. While the Rpc_parallel sounds like an improvement, ocaml is
still significantly behind the times on parallelism.

It is such a shame too. I would probably be using ocaml every day if it
weren't so terrible at it. I pray for a day where ocaml's type safety,
composition, and single-core performance were met up with the robustness,
safety, ease-of-use, and speed of erlang's parallelism model.

~~~
jeffreyrogers
What about Rust? It seems like it has incorporated most of the good features
of OCaml.

